# Night stand (almost done)



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Been awhile since I posted. I moved a little further south and now I hang out in southwest Virginia. I took a 4.5 hour drive over to Steve Wall lumber and bought 200 board feet of yellow pine. 100 BF milled at 13/16 and 100 BF at 1 1/16. I am wanting to build us a bedroom set and didn't put much thought into it amounts. I'm poor. I designed the cabinet using Alibre CAD software(DEMO version. Don't have 1000 bucks) I got the idea from an existing piece. It will have walnut drawer pulls and wood plugs. I made the drawer runners out of hard maple. 

Its the first piece I ever made from my own (or anyones cad design) ever. I am 100 percent pleased with the results. Between the Cad software, the INCRA miter jig, and the digital table saw angle finder. It was a walk in a park. 

My only regret is that I didn't build it out of decent lumber. But, I don't have much time in on building cabinets so I need the practice. And I need some bedroom furniture since I sleep on the floor and have no night stands. I've been stuck on those damn inlay tables so long I figured its time to learn some new skills. 

Yuengling did not sponsor me in any way. 

Bri


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Brian that is a fantastic looking piece. The delicate arch on the outboard sides of the legs is capital! This is something I have trouble with---I can visualize exactly how I want something to look, but designing/building is another matter, one where I spend most of my time. The sawdust making is the easy part.

Very well done, indeed. A bedroom set is a great idea. I've done it myself, queen bed, two nightstands, two dressers and armoire, and every day I get the pleasure of seeing how well it came together and the finish, the construction, etc....you won't be sorry. I might also add...don't worry about your choice of hardwood. I think its going to look fine in yellow pine. Love the grain.

Yuengling huh? I once brought a fire engine home from Nesquehoning ( I bet you might know where that is), and it was full of about 80 cases of bottles that we bought in town prior to our departure. You know...souvenirs from our trip. That's all. 

Good luck and keep the pictures coming.

smitty


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the design .. the legs look great :thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing the finish. Well done !!


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will post a finished pic (with handles) in the coming weeks. Here are a couple snaps of the CAD design.

Smitty its nice to hear from you again. I think its been 2 years since I interacted here. Its nice to be back. Hopefully for the long term. Depends on what curve life throws at me. Every time get started woodworking something happens and I have to stop. ugh

Not sure where that area you mentioned is though. I was near Philly. Grew up on the Yuengling, lol. I'm just glad they sell it over here.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not normally a leg man, but those do look great. You are definitely overachieving that yellow pine. Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Glad to see you're back*

I sometimes wondered where you and your inlay tables went. :laughing:
Glad to see that you're back in action and back to posting. This is one fantastic looking night stand. I love everything about it, from the shapely legs to the drawer faces. I'm looking forward to the finished pictures with the handles. I wouldn't knock the wood that you chose. For this design, using pine may have been the way to go. Once the wood ages a little, and you get the usual scuffs and dents that are common in a soft wood like pine, the night stands will be even better. Almost a distressed, aged look. People pay big bucks for stuff like this. :yes: Nice work. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Nice to hear from you too, Kenbo. 

I like the legs too. I spent some time in front of the computer getting the curve to look right. Actually I spent a lot of time on it as I was also learning how to use the program. It was a good experience to see the real thing come together in the end. Well almost the end. still have to sand and do handles. 

Probably lay a satin poly on it. 

Bri


----------



## kenmtb (Jul 15, 2010)

The time you spent really paid off. I can't stop looking at that stand. Forgive me for asking but, how do you open the drawers?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice use of pine. Great looking piece!


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks great! I like how you incorporated the beer in the design. I didn't see it in the design sketch so I assume it was a last minute design change but I really like it!

Beer makes all my projects look better too but usual only to me and it wears off the next day. :yes:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Kenmtb, 

I'll be making some walnut drawer pullls and gluing (possibly doweling) them to or through the drawer faces. The idea is the 4 inch hole through the drawer face gives your hand an extra 3/4 inch of room behind the handle. 

Personally I just think the 4 inch holes look cool. 

I'll have her completed as soon as I can. I lost me dehumidifier so I brought the cabinet up out of the basement shop until I can afford a replacement. No more woodworking until I have dehumidifier down there. It;s an all out war to get some decent air down there. Best I can do is 57 percent. But............without the dehumidifier its 70+ percent. 

I'm not building cabinets in that kind of mess. 

Smitty, here is that curve ball. Lucky its just a weak one. 

Bri


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Very nice design. Quetion is, was the ride to Steve Wall Lumber worht it? Would be a 3-4 hour drive for me from the opposite direction. 
I'm from SW Va.- Norton, Big Stone, they near you?

Thanks
RLH


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

RLHERRON,

For me the ride was worth it. Next time I will try having them ship it to Kingsport, YN (nearest place they will ship I believe)

Big Stone and Norton! Yup I'm right in both of them everyday. So you must know that there really isn't that much around here. I work for a home builder and renovator in Norton.

edit
I really liked the Steve Wall place. I was told that my order was going to be random widths and lengths. They handed me all 14 foot by about 9 to 10 inch wide boards. I had it surfaced 2 sides. The rough edges were not that rough at all. Straight in fact. I still had to straight line rip every board. though. But I only had to take about a blade off. It is the best looking yellow pine I've ever worked with. I like the straight grain pattern myself. I actually tried to cut away as much of the big swirls as I could. Or position them on the back and inside. 

I wish there were some places near my home to buy from but I can't find any. RLH, if you know of any please let me know. 

Bri


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

btyirin said:


> RLHERRON,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We lived in Norton and grandparents were in Big Stone. Back then there was just the old back road going thru Appalchia. Ride took forever. Now they have that new highway connecting them. Still have a lot of relatives up there. Grew up there, nothing there then or now. Just a nice place to visit family for me.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Can you believe I went form Philly to Appalachia? I love these mountains though. I would love to have my own wood shop with a wall of windows exposing High Knob. 

I travel that (dangerous) winding back road through Appalachia to Norton everyday. 

I'm thinking of designing those walnut handles today. I brought the night stand up out of the basement till I get the humidity in check again. Its bigger then I thought now that its up in the living area of the house. I'm still very pleased. 

Bri


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Finally got a new dehumidifier. I have been given the green light for woodworking again, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I made the walnut handles tonight. I got some cherry wood plugs in there (temp) Haven't made up my mind yet. I like the walnut though.............very much. The handles have a slight curve on both sides that the pic doesn't show. I think I will be leaving the wood plugs the way they are (extended out). Just a final sanding and then some satin poly. I'm very pleased with the outcome of this project. 

Hope everybody is well. 

Bri


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice finsihing touches. Those handles are really cool and I like the dowels sitting proud too.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you freakin' kidding me? That is an awesome looking night stand. You should be very pleased with it, and if you're not, I'll be happy to remove it from your property. A great project from start to finish. It's a very satisfying thing to see your idea come to life from computer screen, to paper, to finished product. Congratulations on a job well done.
Ken


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

That nightstand is gorgeous.....excellent work.....


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

PRACTICE PIECE ??? Wish I could do that well on my final pieces. Looks great.


----------



## kenmtb (Jul 15, 2010)

Beautiful work :thumbsup:
It must feel great to be able to create something that is nice looking and 
practical.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. It means a lot to me. I need to stay motivated so I can get the finish on it and then start another one so I'll have a pair. Not to mention a matching bed. I think I'll be laying the poly on tomorrow evening though.


----------



## reftech (Jun 10, 2009)

Dont use poly, Go with Tongue oil instead


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

I love and hate poly. I think I need to put satin poly on this project though. I know I'll be leaving my laptop and a drink on top of it on a daily basis. Probably a midnight snack too. In other words.....I'm going to use the crap out of it. Plus we got the kids around. It would look better with tung oil though. I am also fairly experienced with using oil based poly and I know what to expect. I don't want any surprises on this project. 

It has been a very rewarding experience. I highly recommend using a cad type program to assist in designing and planning a project. I was able to get the dimensions and curves exactly how I wanted them. And it also allowed me to virtually build the cabinet without wasting material on mistakes. It did not, however prevent me from making some design flaws. I made them. And I had to deal with after the fact. The top was not supposed to have breadboard edges. Granted........I like them now that they are on there. But.......I didn't leave myself enough room to install the little button/groove thingies to mount the top to the cabinet from the underneath. I used rasised panels on the sides and back. But I put them in backwards because I wanted a flat panel. And I had no room for the buttons. I didn't want to use 1/4 inch plywood because I wanted a real solid wood cabinet. I hope that made sense???? So instead I made the bread board edges so I could screw down through the ends into the legs and still allow the top to move through the seasons. I put two screws with walnut plugs into each leg from the top. 

The main downfall of cad is the learning curve. I spent many frustrating nights of failure using it. 

I have forgotten the pains of sanding and prepping for finish.Should have some finish on it later this week. Then I'm going to clean the shop and start another one. 

I hope I can achieve a similar grain pattern on the next piece. I don't like the big swirls in pine. I tried very hard to cut out as many as I could on this nightstand. 

But yes, I loved this project. Seeing it all come together was cool as hell. Especially since things have been such a struggle lately with work and life. This was my escape. Soon I'll be sleeping in style. Nightstands and real bed. Instead of a matress on the floor and cardboard box for a nightstand. That is getting old. Really. 

Bri


----------



## KOBO (Jun 29, 2008)

btyirin said:


> I'm very pleased with the outcome of this project.


And you have every right to be; that is a beautiful piece of workmanship. I really like the handles as well, they kind of remind me of the old straps of leather I have seen on vintage pieces.

Bravo, really nicely done.:thumbsup:

K

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, I put the first coat of finish it today. I'm trying something new. First off....I abandoned minwax poly. I bought Cabot's instead this time. And secondly... I decided to use full gloss for the first 2 or 3 coats and use satin for the last. I have read enough articles to believe that this is a good way of getting a nice finish with poly. 

I also went with a different brush this time. I used to always just buy the Purdy (for all paints) 3 inch brushes for my poly. I decided to get a nice china bristle hog hair (I guess) brush this time. 

Man, I'm so happy to be woodworking again. And I'm happy that I have some of you to share and correspond with. It means alot.

Bri


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

And you have a really spiffy looking new avatar picture. Lookin' good there Bri!! :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

*Done (lacking proper photos)*

Finally done guys. I tried to do the photo work...I really tried. I have tried.... And I'm ready to throw in the towel as photography goes. its a whole different art form. I'm going to have a guy come over and take proper photos. Until then I'll post these...............

I listened to a lot of music during this build. From CAD to basement. Lots of tunes. This one is going into my memory banks as quality time. After I finish taking pics of it I'm handing it over to my my dear friend, Kelly. Then I'll begin making her a bed and another stand to match. After all that is done I'll might make some for myself. You guys know how it is. 







​ 





















​


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bri man, from start to finish, this was an awesome project. The finish that you applied looks fantastic and is nothing more than a compliment to some pretty spectacular woodworking skills. My hat is off to you good sir on a job well done. I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures of the (matching?) bed. If it is half as nice as this end table, then it will be sweet beyond belief. Keep up the good work buddy. I'm lovin' it!!!!
Ken


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

*Some real photos*

Its amazing what the proper light can do for your old camera. I spent a lot of time learning new photography skills. It wasn't my favorite thing to do. But I think it paid off. These photos show the true color as far as my eyes can tell. Now its time to get back in the shop. 









































​


----------



## hmsmike (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks awesome!! I would be proud to have something like in my room!!!

Great work!


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

btyirin said:


> My only regret is that I didn't build it out of decent lumber.


Really? I thought you did! I love the look of the pine and apparently I'm not alone in that!



btyirin said:


> Yuengling did not sponsor me in any way.
> 
> Bri


They might have if they saw what you did! :thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice cabinets...When do we see the bed?...Sorry, some of us are never satisfied.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

burkhome said:


> Nice cabinets...When do we see the bed?...Sorry, some of us are never satisfied.


I'm not satisfied either. I'm almost ready to start doing some designing on the bed. Just have to finish up one more project for work. Then I can do what I want...........I hope????

Thanks guys

Bri


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Bri, the big grain of the pine works well. Really like the handle design too.

70% is perfect for a walk in humidor!! you all ready have the beer down there. The perfect Man Cave, cigar bar, beer bar, workshop. What more could you want.

Gary


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, that looks really nice. I really like the "strap" look of the handles. It kind of plays with your mind because you know you're seeing wood but it looks like leather straps.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow. I really like that table. I really like the handle design.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice job, I like the handles, they were not what I expected from the first picture but they work really well. Nice job.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Bri, I absolutely love the design! The finished product is amazing! The contrast that the dowel plugs bring is perfect  

By the way.. what do you use for lighting for your photos?? They look great :smile:


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Gorgeous man, well done, Pine never looked to sexy.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice piece. Looks a little asian inspired.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. The second matching nightstand is almost done. Well, its been almost done for a few months now. But all that table saw trouble slowed me to a halt on everything. Still haven't had time to design the bed. 



hands made for wood said:


> By the way.. what do you use for lighting for your photos?? They look great :smile:


I used two 500 watt halogens on a stand and one opposite on the floor. I did it at night so I had total control over the lighting and I spent a lot of time learning how to properly use the white balance control on the camera. Something I have always ignored in the past. Fine woodworking has a great article on photography that really shed some "light" on my situation. 

Bri


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

That looks like something from a designer studio. Absolutely beuatiful looking piece.


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

Dang man...that's incredibly beautiful.


----------



## RLFX (Feb 2, 2010)

So tell us how many BEERS to finish that job, Just wondering want to build one !! heheh


----------



## albertorj (Feb 2, 2011)

excelente desenho bacana


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Your design is great - I use pine as I'm a rookie and I'm ashamed to say so far I have not really paid too much attention to the grain. I seem to be of the school of thought that I need to use as much of the wood as possible to save a coulpe of bucks - or I just rip off the next piece and fit it.

thanks for changing my thinking!

I'm not sure if I should get me a case Yuengling or Autocad - either way - I would not come up with something like this!
My hat is off and I'm really looking forward to seeing the next piece you come up with!


----------

